# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  underfloor insulation (timber floors)

## rheems

Hi 
We renovated out home and left the exisiting timber floors in the front section of the house. We took off the carpet and polished the floors......that area of the house gets really cold in winter and if you lay on the floor you can feel some air coming throught the very small gaps. 
What is the best underfloor insulation to use (polyester, foli, batts, foam spray etc) ???
Also would installing insulation cause a mold issue, as we previously had some mold issues due to lack of ventalation (which we installed a few months back- mesh vents under the house, peeping holes and some fans in the capboards). 
It seems each person that comes out recommends a different material for insualtion so I am not sure who to go with as we need a professional to instal them or what material is best in thsi case. :Yikes2:

----------


## watson

Have a check of this (http://www.renovateforum.com/f220/index-90136/) under insulation in the forum library.
It may give you some clues.

----------


## joynz

For a very thorough analysis of the efficiency of all types of insulation for timber floors check out this government report.  It evaluates foil both over and under joists, batts, polystyrene, foam etc.  Has results for high set and low set floors.  Also addresses FAQs/myths like batts and vermin etc.  It's brilliant. http://www.wpv.org.au/5star/docs/PR05_1014.pdf

----------


## pellicle

Hi 
to revive an old thread I have a question about putting foam under the floor. The question I have relates to mold (mildew?) and what may happen with the restriction in 'breathing' that the floor has naturally. 
Our floor is tongue and groove so little or no air comes through, however that doesn't stop it from being cold. 
For example we live near the coast in south east queensland, and in summer the interior of the house becomes noticeably damp due to warm moist are entering (feels nice) but then the effect of the high humidity brings the dew point very close to ambient temperature. This can be seen in this set of data extracted from BOM graphs:   
So in the mornings there is a time when the humidity under the house gets quite high due to the coolness. 
So will putting foam insulation there provide a nice little niche for the growth of mold? 
I would think that putting in any significant air gaps (to allow circulation) would more or less negate the advantage of the underfloor insulation. 
So I have a quandary: will I be promoting mold and mildew growth or not?

----------


## Moondog55

So will you be putting this product between the joists or under the joists? In this instance a simple vapour permeable radiant barrier may be the best solution

----------


## dale-reardon

Hi, 
Don't suppose anyone has a copy of that pdf report referenced above?  The file is giving a 404 not found error which is a shame as it sounds really good. 
Dale. Settled In - Moving to Tasmania Home search and relocation services Hobart Tasmania
. Discount Lovers Tasmania - Enjoy Tasmanian quality products and services at a huge discount > Discount Lovers Tasmania – Enjoy Tasmanian quality products and services at a huge discount
.

----------


## watson

Have a look see in the Library for a similar reference.

----------


## SparkyMark

> Hi, 
> Don't suppose anyone has a copy of that pdf report referenced above?  The file is giving a 404 not found error which is a shame as it sounds really good.

  If you change the "5star" bit to "6star" a document opens which I can only presume is the same as the one originally referenced...  http://www.wpv.org.au/6star/docs/PR05_1014.pdf

----------


## TimberSniper

Here is a good option to retro fit underfloor insulation, they fit between the joists and is a real easy system. Expol underfloor insulation

----------


## NRB

We have had our underfloor sprayed with open cell foam,house is now considerably warmer and the dampness we had in the south faceing part is gone.
Cost a bit but am very happy with the results :2thumbsup:

----------


## Smurf

How "clean" was the foam spraying?  
I use under the house for storage so just wandering if this leaves a lot of mess with foam everywhere during installation? Or is it a fairly "neat" process?

----------


## FoilboardAust

Hi Rheems 
[S]If you contact Foilboard Australia on 1800354717 and ask for Michael or Kylie, they will be able to assit you with all you underfloor insulation requirements. 
Thanks Anita[/S]  *Good Call Su.*
Leaving it here so all can see.!!

----------


## shauck

> Hi Rheems 
> If you contact Foilboard Australia on 1800354717 and ask for Michael or Kylie, they will be able to assit you with all you underfloor insulation requirements. 
> Thanks Anita

  No offence, but, how about some contribution on the forum. I've seen the above reply or one like it, on several threads now.

----------


## Gaza

> No offence, but, how about some contribution on the forum. I've seen the above reply or one like it, on several threads now.

   :What she said:  
There posts are spam IMO

----------


## Moondog55

Foilboard is a fine product and i use it, but more technical or general input is needed.   :What he said:  :What he said:  :Wat they said:  :Wat they said:

----------


## shauck

Phew! I thought I might get in trouble with that comment. I didn't dare say trolling/spamming, but hey.... 
Perhaps they might actually want to contribute?

----------


## watson

Sic 'em Rex.............. :Hahaha: . 
Well done Su.

----------


## Bloss

:What he said:  As has been said Foilboard is an OK product, but they do themselves no favours by simply marketing into the Forum!

----------


## shauck

> Sic 'em Rex............... 
> Well done Su.

  All in a days work    :Boxing:

----------


## Moondog55

Sexist beast Watson, shouldn't that have been Rexiana?

----------


## shauck

> Sexist beast Watson, shouldn't that have been Rexiana?

  Or Rexine

----------


## watson

Wasn't that a song by the Police?????????? 
Hee hee.

----------

